# green man



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

because of where most of us cut our forks from seemed fitting to include the god of the woods on one of my catapults burning done by my daughter took over an hour i really like this one.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

And another wonderful peace of art!


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

A fancy jewel !!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

That's amazing! really beautiful work!


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks all for your comments


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely work and really liking the green elastic and pouches


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Your daughter is talented. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I absolutely love the natural colour with the green bandset! Beautiful burn work by your daughter it was time well spent!


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Your daughter is talented. What kind of wood is that?


thanks all for your comments the wood is a fork i cut from a plumb tree in my garden


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

she did a good job


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Whoa that is way too cool!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You and your daughter are a winning team


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a real beauty, excellent craftsmanship.

Martin


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

nice art work top job


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

You and your daughter make a great team. Very beautiful work!


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

your daughter's work realy sets of those beutiful naturals. Got to get me a pyro set.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I just can't get enough of the photos of the slingshots that you and your daughter produce. They're nothing short of beautiful, functional art.


----------



## Cake Bandit (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess I have to get a a woodburning kit after all then, because that looks fantastic.


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks all here is a first one my youngest daughter has just done


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Another talented artist in the family, very nice.
Martin


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

cheers Martin


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

another impressive slingshot! talent must run in the family


----------

